# [jeu] Savage gratuit.

## El_Goretto

Bon, je ne connais pas.

Bon, ce n'est pas opensource.

Mais c'est sous linux, et c'est gratuit. Y en a bien qui utilisent Opera, alors hein  :Razz: 

News ici.

----------

## theniaky

Merci pour l'info : j'avais déjà entendu parlé et comme c'était pas gratuit, je ne m'y étais pas vraiment attardé. Ca fait toujours plaisir de voir un jeu un peu élaboré sous linux !   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Y en a bien qui utilisent Opera, alors hein 
> 
> 

 

+1  :Smile: 

C'est nouveau ce jeux ??? Terrible, je vais le tester  :Smile: 

----------

## SiOu

Que jessais de lancer linstall je sais ce message derreur :

 *Quote:*   

> siou@Gentoo ~/Jeux/Savage $ ./savage_linux.sh
> 
> Verifying archive integrity...tail: Ne peut ouvrir `+6' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> 
> Error in check sums 156534990 1439400631
> ...

 

Alors me suis dit quil etait peut etre mal telecharger donc je lai retelecharger toujours la meme erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## galerkin

même problème ici

+1

edit: 

même après un deuxième téléchargement

----------

## billiob

Cette erreur provient d'un changement de "l'interface" de tail.

Avant on pouvait faire:

```
cat my_logs | tail +6
```

pour n'afficher que 6 lignes. 

Maintenant, il faut faire :

```
cat my_logs | tail  -n +6
```

A part modifier les configure*, je ne sais pas quoi faire.

----------

## Alexis

Pour le tail il faut faire : 

```

sed s/"tail +6"/"tail -n +6"/ -i savage_linux.sh

```

Mais maintenant, j'ai un problème de checksum, smalin... j'essaie de voir si je peux pas l'outrepasser (et j'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'occurence de tail +6 dans la partie binaire, mais ça, ça serait vraiment balo)

----------

## Alexis

Bon, en fait il faut plutot faire : 

```

tail -n +175 savage_linux.sh > temp.tar.gz

```

puis apres un tar xzf moi.tar.gz décompresse l'archive[/code]

----------

## Darkael

En fait ça fait depuis plusieurs mois que le jeu est disponible en téléchargement , mais il y avait une petite controverse sur si oui ou non c'était  légal et supporté par S2 Games, vu que c'était pas annoncé sur leur site.

Bon maintenant c'est officialisé, donc c'est bon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyprexa

J'avais vu ce jeu annoncé sur linux-gamers.

Pour l'erreur checksum, j'ai également eu le problème, la commande suivante résoud le problème :

```
export _POSIX2_VERSION=199209
```

Je vous conseille la page de linux-gamers, elle fournit des liens vers le patch requis après l'installation, ainsi que pour le mod (obligatoire) requis pour se connecter aux serveurs. (l'installation reste aisée)

ICI

----------

## loopx

Et l'ebuild, il se cache ou encore ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Bon, en fait il faut plutot faire : 
> 
> ```
> 
> tail -n +175 savage_linux.sh > temp.tar.gz
> ...

 

gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Savage/game: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: Operation not permitted

tar: Savage: Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: Operation not permitted

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

peut etre a cause de la partiton FAT32....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai en effet il a l'air pas mal, ce petit jeu.

J'ai l'impression que ces dernier temps ça bouge pas mal niveau jeu sous linux, c'est cool !

Maintenant il faudrait que ma sal******ie de carte i945GM puisse donner tout ce qu'elle à dans le ventre même si c'est pas grand chose!

----------

## SiOu

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Bon, en fait il faut plutot faire : 
> 
> ```
> 
> tail -n +175 savage_linux.sh > temp.tar.gz
> ...

 

CHez moi sa fonctionne merci , par contre il trouve aucun server  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

T'as suivi les indications?

Ya un mod à installer pour le multi, il me semble.

----------

## SiOu

Effectivement javais mal install le mod   :Embarassed: 

Maintenant sa roulz!!!

A part que jai pas de son   :Shocked: 

----------

## Babali

Juste parce qu'il y a le 2 qui sort bientot  :Wink: 

----------

